# xbox one: black screen of death



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Anyone else experienced this ? Mines been doing it the last 2 days and I cannot fix it 

Tried everything I can find on forums and xbox help but they haven't worked. Only thing I haven't tried is something with a flash drive update but I don't have one so can't do it 

Anyone else had it and managed to fix it ? 

Don't fancy sending it off for a new one as I'll have to install 400gb+ of games


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

I had a problem with the first xbox one i had, would turn itself off mid game and show the power brick had power. Boot it back up to home screen and then it turned itself off again straightaway.

Leave it for abit then it would work, but progressively got worse.

spent along time on the phone to MS who gave me loads of useless tasks such as hard reboot, loading new firmware through usb etc. Ended up sending it away to germany for repair.

They sent me a refurbished console back from germany with the exact same problem. Pee'd off was an understatement as i had paid £400 for it about 6 weeks previous and they sent me a refurb console! To make matters worse when i told them i wanted a new console they said they only supply refurbished ones from the repair centre. After speaking to the supervisor of the call centre he tried to assure me the next console would be ok, he said he would make sure they sent me the best condition console from the repair centre which would look near enough new, and offered me 30days xbox live as compensation from the second bad console. Absoloutely shocking customer service from microsoft i was fuming. I declined the offer and took it back to argos where i bought it from, explained the situation and they gave me a brand new console there and then, which has been fine since i got it well over a year ago now.

Where you buy it from and how long ago was it?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah that's shocking if they only send out refurbished, yeah I can imagine MS just give you stupid tasks to do I had all that rubbish before and now I have a game that won't install thanks to their ideas 

Got it at Tesco on release, so just under 2 years ago 

Will take it back to them if all else fails, was just hoping to avoid loosing all the stuff if possible


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

They also offered me a new console at a discounted price :/

I would say try a hard reboot, turn it on to home screen, then press the power button again and hold for 10 seconds and it will shut down iirc. When you reboot it will have cleared the cache.

Failing that only other option is to try a factory reset, if it has to be repaired/replaced then your gonna lose the data anyway. I think you could possibly transfer the data to a portable hard drive though? Not sure on that 1

Would deffo try your luck with tesco before microsoft though, but cant see you getting far with them (worth a go)


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Tried all the reboot things with no luck, iirc you can only save save files to external drives not games. Either way I don't have one so can't do it 

Very irritating to say the least, misses is out tonight and I can't play the xbox


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Clancy said:


> Tried all the reboot things with no luck, iirc you can only save save files to external drives not games. Either way I don't have one so can't do it
> 
> Very irritating to say the least, misses is out tonight and I can't play the xbox


I'm pretty sure you can configure an external drive to save games and game data with Xbox one. It just requires that you create a partition and the correct format on the hard drive. Games seem much faster to load into the hard drive now than they did when it first came out.


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

My friend totally factory reset his that cured it but he lost everything


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Will have a mess around at the weekend, luckily it's been handy having it not work at the minute as I've got loads to do so I can't procrastinate


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

We had a box fail under warranty, sent it back to Germany,
tracked it on-line and it was with them a day ~ Great!
Came back but with a curt letter saying it had been tampered with
and the warranty void and they wouldn't repair it.
No explanation, nothing. 
It hadn't been tampered with, physically or via software.
I can't recall if it was Tesco or Game, but we did get them to replace it.

Checking online forums, we weren't the only ones.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Will try again, I'll try the memory stick thing if I can get one off of someone

Failing that can I factory reset without being able to use it ? 

After that it will be back to tesco! Won't bother going through Microsoft, all they say for anything is turn it off and on and then mug you off on repairs


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Aye microsoft support are garbage in my opinion, have you tried plugging the hdmi from the xbox into another tv/monitor? Or even into another port on the tv. Are u using the proper xbox hdmi cable aswell. 

I cant think of much u can do with it while you just have a black screen!


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah its not the hdmi at fault. I get the green screen them as it goes black for a split second before the home screen comes on it just stays black. Tried another hdmi and same thing 

Snookered now, back to tesco I think plus a huge rant at Microsoft support and see what they have to say about it


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Contacted MS support 

Explained what I had tried and my issue, they asked me my serial number then told me it was bought 8 months after when I actually got it ?! But anyway 

Was left on hold for ages then told to do the usb update. Said I didn't have a usb and they just said we'll you'll need to buy one. Not being funny but I shouldn't have to buy something to possibly fix a fault that's their problem 

Bloke said on other option was to send it off for repair, so I said no ill just go to the retailer 

They also where not interested in the fact that I have a game that now doesn't work after following their trouble shooting steps when I contacted them with a game glitch 

Useless 

Off to tesco later I guess


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Told you they are unhelpful! Was it an irish or asian person you spoke to? I asked to speak to someone in the UK when i was dealing with the asian call centre to no avail. Managed to get details of UK head office who i was gonna write a complaint to in hope of them sorting something, didnt end up doing it though as i got a replacement through argos


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah I know they are I just thought I'd best check before packing it up to return it, absolute joke. More annoyed that I have a useless game after their help than their lack of help this time though 

Just going in the loft now got to dig out the box, hope the receipts in there. Move twice since I got it so could be anywhere lol


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Fed up of this crap now 

Got a usb stick and downloaded the offline update thing. Set it to install and went out, came home to find the xbox off. Started up and now it gets stuck on the green start up screen 

So I tried to install the update and now it's froze installing the update 

Can't find my receipt and credit card statements only go back a year which isn't long enough


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Oh and to add to that I just wrote all this out on MS support chat and the guy disconnected me 

Fuming now


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Only option is go through MS support now or see if any friends or family have a receipt for an xbox they can lend u lol.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Just got disconnected again, no idea what to do now 

Anyone know the phone number for MS support save this stupid chat thing ?


----------

